# Singles Vs Doubles



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The Tex brand .030" latex on my Longbow Hunter broke again so I shortened them up and kept on shooting. With the "Top Slot" system on the Longbow it's a quick process to roll the latex cuff onto the pouch, trim bands, and re-install. Still no handslaps with these top slots.

After shortening up the single tapered latex bands, I noticed that with 3/8" steel I was getting the same velocity as with the Tex doubles on my other frame. I decided to do a brief comparison with three ball weights. The results are interesting.

*.030" Latex - 1" x 13/16" x 6 1/2" singles*
3/8" steel = 216 fps
3/8" lead = 201 fps
.44cal lead = 166 fps

*.030" Latex - 3/4" x 1/2" x 8" doubles*
3/8" steel = 216 fps
3/8" lead = 207 fps
.44cal lead = 180 fps

*Ammo Weights*
3/8" steel = 56 grains
3/8" lead = 77 grains
.44cal lead = 135 grains

The draw weight on the singles is noticeably easier than on the doubles. With the 3/8" steel, the doubles must be losing a lot of potential power. The singles are obviously the better band for lighter ammo (higher efficiency). The double bands are much better with the heavier ammo weights. I have a .457" ball mold that I'll have to dust off and try with these bands. I would also like to test some .050" latex to see how it compares.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I forgot that I had one set of .050" latex that I got from Flatband quite a while back. I set the bands up so the 3/8" steel matched the velocity of the other two bands that I tested. The .050" draw with less weight than the .030" doubles but more than the .030" singles. Here is the information again with the .050" added. Draw length is approx 32".

*.030" Latex - 1" x 13/16" x 6 1/2" singles*
3/8" steel = 216 fps
3/8" lead = 201 fps
.44cal lead = 166 fps

*.030" Latex - 3/4" x 1/2" x 8" doubles*
3/8" steel = 216 fps
3/8" lead = 207 fps
.44cal lead = 180 fps

*.050" Latex - 3/4" x 9/16" x 7 3/8" singles*
3/8" steel = 216 fps
3/8" lead = 205 fps
.44cal lead = 175 fps

*Ammo Weights*
3/8" steel = 56 grains
3/8" lead = 77 grains
.44cal lead = 135 grains

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks! That is good info.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good for you with your tests! i have to get an idea of my shots through your tests. i keep wanting to get a chrony, good stuff!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Someday people really will get the fact that heavier draw weight dosn't necessarily mean faster and it's posts like this that will get us there.
Great job!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Good info, thanks. Northerner, was it very cold when you did the test? I see you are from Canada. I find that doubles do not work as well as singles in the cold period.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Devoman said:


> Good info, thanks. Northerner, was it very cold when you did the test? I see you are from Canada. I find that doubles do not work as well as singles in the cold period.


Hi Devoman,

I tested indoors at 70F. Outdoors was only about 45F today.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Good info, thanks. Northerner, was it very cold when you did the test? I see you are from Canada. I find that doubles do not work as well as singles in the cold period.


Hi Devoman,

I tested indoors at 70F. Outdoors was only about 45F today.

Cheers,
Northerner
[/quote]
I thought so, given the speeds you achieved! Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Eyeball75 (Jul 9, 2012)

This is just the info I was looking for, nice one!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been noticing that my tex flat single setups shoot just as fast with 1/2 marbles, also. I can see that i get the same speed with 5/16 hex nuts with doubles and singles, when i bump it up to 3/8, i can get maybee another 7 fps. To see any major diff, i have to shoot the 7/16. Again, right now im only shooting hex nuts because im getting them cheap, and i plan on filling them with lead soon for hunting. The point is, just because you double up on weight, doesn't mean your getting more speed. Im just getting the hang of this.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I never was much of a tennis fan, but if I did have to pick one to watch, it would definitely be women's singles.

Now that being said, threads like these are awesome, thanks for posting Northerner.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

With any set up the lighter the projectile the greater the loss of power/energy. The heavier the projectile the more power/energy you achieve. The only problem is you can get to a point with any set of bands that the velocity is too slow to be useful. I would say that about 140 FPS is about as slow as I would want to shoot. You are still wasting energy with all the shot sizes in the test above, but I like to shoot about 190 so I waste energy also. -- Tex


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone, you guys make life easier for us beginners


----------

